# You did WHAT??



## imurphy (Dec 11, 2008)

Was just thinking there. I'm sure most of us did something before joining EMS.

Before EMS, I was a computer technician / Systems Engineer. Did that for about 7 years working in large companies and took a nice pay cute to do thie job I love!

So what did you do?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 11, 2008)

Waitress
Military
School Bus Driver
Taxi Driver
AR Clerk
Personal Assistant
Secretary
Insurance Claims Processor (or should I say denier)
Cook in a nursing home
housekeeping in a hospital
floor tech in a hospital
cashier


----------



## Sapphyre (Dec 11, 2008)

Driving Instructor
And I was nearly done with a BS in CIS


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 11, 2008)

oh lets see, in the decade ive been working, ive been a:

painters helper
masons helper
electricians helper
cashier/master cart retrieval technician
deck hand/merchant mariner
bartender
chair car driver
absolutely god awful web site designer
automotive electronics installer/customizer
secretary/administratove assistant/executive assistant/office manager
full time cpr/first aid instructor
emt practical instructor
obviously an emt
handyman
shiftless layabout
malcontent
nay sayer
nerdoel(sp?)
dissenter
and finally 
a concietious objecter to the expected action.


----------



## Dobo (Dec 11, 2008)

12 years as an Engineering/Surveying Field Party Chief
2 years as a Motorcycle License Examiner
5 weeks at Wal-Mart when I was a teen... I couldn't take it and quit LOL


----------



## FutureFlightMedic (Dec 11, 2008)

*Vet Tech in an Animal ER, ER Tech in a human ER, CNA II, EMT-B,  and now hopefully soon-to-be-PARAMEDIC!! (And yes, I do keep all the above certs current)*


----------



## Dobo (Dec 11, 2008)

FutureFlightMedic said:


> *Vet Tech in an Animal ER, ER Tech in a human ER, CNA II, EMT-B,  and now hopefully soon-to-be-PARAMEDIC!! (And yes, I do keep all the above certs current)*



A Vet Tech? I feel sorry for your patients when you take there temperature LOL J/K


----------



## Hastings (Dec 11, 2008)

911 Paramedic was actually my first job.

Zero to Hero.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 11, 2008)

I was a shift manager at Arbys for three years, 
Then I worked at a travel company for like two months
Now I'm an EMT! Go Sasha!


----------



## EMERG2011 (Dec 11, 2008)

Presidential Campaign Intern
Junior Legal Analyst
Full Time Student (still am!)


----------



## Dobo (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh yeah 1 year Architectural AutoCAD Technician and 6 months as a Land Surveying AutoCAD Technician


----------



## flhtci01 (Dec 11, 2008)

22 years in nuclear operations, licensed reactor operator or senior reactor operator for 16 of them.  Ski patrol for 14 years.


----------



## KempoEMT (Dec 11, 2008)

4 years Teaching Martial arts to Men, Women and Children.  <----Current job
2 Summers Radio Control Car Technician/camp supervisor
Automotive Technician for Friends and their cars
Occasionaly Personal proctection


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 11, 2008)

quality control lab tech 
microbiology lab tech
various odd jobs as a teen


----------



## emtbill (Dec 11, 2008)

Full time student all my life...I'm in my fourth year of a chemistry and biochemistry major right now.

That was kind of bland, but this one is pretty interesting: my last partner currently holds a PhD in English and was a former college professor having just made tenure. He had some sort of cardiac episode, I'm not sure what the etiology was, and he ended up coding. He claims that by the time the local medics got to him he was asystole, and after CPR, intubation, and a round of epi he regained a pulse and has made a full recovery. He has since quit teaching and is a full time student in the local medic program, and is on track to test registry medic next year.


----------



## gicts (Dec 11, 2008)

warehouse work for 4ish years
1 summer- security at a 2 year college <_<
2 months- stocking grocery shelves at $4.10 an hour after taxes and dues 
few months at a restaurant
started a leather business
continuing education  :angry:


... oh yea and a ice hockey reff for 6 years


----------



## phabib (Dec 11, 2008)

Brand rep at random events
Part time in a music shop
Packing boxes at a pick-line (literally hell on earth)
phone fundraising


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 11, 2008)

Security officer/Private Investigator
Animal Control Officer
Reserve Deputy
911 Dispatcher
Jailer
TSA Security Screener
Satellite TV Tech
Wireless Internet Tech


----------



## Mongoose (Dec 12, 2008)

-Commercial Construction
-Residential Construction
-Public Works Construction
-Retail
-Criminal Justice Major
-Business Major
-Communications/Public Speech Major
-Sort-of Military (went 4F before reporting to OCS, long story)
-B.A. in Electronic Media/Film (5yrs, 4 major changes haha)
-Lead Editor for University post-production department post-college.
-Official office space/corporate-America-bureaucracy/desk jockey hater.
-EMT-B


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 12, 2008)

Waitress
Retail Clerk
Wholesale Electrical Supplies/Sales and Management
Manager of an Art Gallery/Frame Shop
Grocery Store Produce Manager
Manager of Non-profit Food Co-op
Ran a Lifeline (I've fallen and I can't get up) program
Hospital Materials Management
Hospital Printshop Manager
Union Organizer
Admin staff for Fire Department
Office Mgr/Engineering Tech for Civil Engineering Firm

I'm sure I've forgotten some


----------



## imurphy (Dec 12, 2008)

flhtci01, 22 years in nuclear operations? I'm gonna stand WELL away from you!


----------



## apagea99 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ummm...lots of stuff lol

-Stock clerk/cashier
-Heavy equipment operator
-cashier at AM/PM
-Final assembly tech for a guitar manufacturer
-Heavy equipment operator again
-Unemployed lol
-and then a load of stuff for my current company: wood shop tech, paint tech, shipping/receiving, QC, and now purchasing (as well as half of those other jobs thrown on top)


----------



## Dobo (Dec 12, 2008)

How many of you got into EMS right out of school, I feel like everyone on here has been in a different profession before they became EMTs.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 12, 2008)

I worked in Radio Broadcasting as a ProgramDirector for about the last 20 years. Now, with iPods, satellite radio and Pandora, radio is dying a rapid death.  

Time for something new.

I worked as an EMT in the late 80's. Now I'm back. Medic school is next.


----------



## EMTWintz (Dec 12, 2008)

Lets see: Waitress several different places, fuel deck operator (Truck Stop) did that bout 7years.
Professional Mom for 5, Medical Assistant in dr office, Lab Tech, Life Insurance examiner(current profession). I've been volly EMT for 5years.


----------



## Norcaldude360 (Dec 12, 2008)

Lets see here
Dairy Farmer-for all 21 years of my life, it'll never escape me haha
Welder
Truck Driver
Truck Engine and Heavy Duty Diesel Technican- My main job for right now
and a whole bunch of little side jobs i do.


----------



## Zeke (Dec 12, 2008)

Dobo said:


> How many of you got into EMS right out of school, I feel like everyone on here has been in a different profession before they became EMTs.



I was enrolled in Basic class at 16....I never actually worked for pay in ems due to age limits.  I'll make it back sometime.


----------



## JELM99 (Dec 12, 2008)

Produce manager/Stocker/Cashier(all at same place)
Custodian at a Lowe's Home Improvement office
Sandwich artist(subway)
ER Tech
My first day on a 9-1-1 service is the 15th.


----------



## phabib (Dec 12, 2008)

Dobo said:


> How many of you got into EMS right out of school, I feel like everyone on here has been in a different profession before they became EMTs.




Well my jobs were all during school when I was studying other things. Took me a little while to decide on EMS. I never had another career per-say.


----------



## jochi1543 (Dec 15, 2008)

I worked in a toxicology research lab. The field part of the job killed me.


----------



## marineman (Dec 15, 2008)

I've been driving truck for a few years now. Before that I was a job hopper for whatever paid the most at the time but I worked as an auto mechanic for a while, worked in a foundry for a couple days (Neenah Foundry go look at your sewer covers). I worked in a plant that made plastic pallets for a while. Worked in the billing office of an ambulance service while I was in high school. 

And Dobo, I was a certified first responder before I graduated high school but just became an EMT last year (22) so it depends how you look at it.


----------



## exodus (Dec 15, 2008)

Uhm, I worked at a non-profite website as a programmer (geni.org), then at mesa college as a web programmer, then to a place called "heads on fire" as a tech person.   All non-paid internships... I worked at Target though... That sucks worse than anything! Stupid Food service.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 15, 2008)

*Oy, let's see, pursuits that predominated my life...*

OK, deep breath:
Community volunteer work as a teen (ran a serious candidate for MAyor, wrote and laid out by hand an alternative press/newsletter, worked up to 32 hrs a week on a telephone "hotline").

Three months at McDonalds.
One summer as dock hand/first aider and ad hoc LE at 7,000 ft (Green Valley Lake, CA).
One year prior to that working warehouse take out and trucking for a pet and feed store in LA county.
Gypo'ed tire casings (went around lying to get them for free ostensibly for my use, when they were actually given to my undercounter employer who traded them in to a recapper)...three weeks.
TV rental delivery and repo...one night.
Packer shipper and inventory for E-Z Lok Threded Inserts (sub of TCI Aluminum), over 1 year.
USAF (active: fire protection specialist as handlineman, dispatcher, and rescue crew/driver/crewchief, then Guard as Medtech and later nrse specializing in field support, readiness and mobility).
EMT in civilian ambulances doing transfers, wheelchair vans, true emergencies, and sometimes their sideline as limousine chauffer (twice) and coroner/funeral home pickups (quite a few).
RN in an ER (six months), "doc on a box" (one year or so), and jails (19 and a half years now). Fit in two and a half years as a case manage for indigent county pt's.


----------



## exodus (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow, what didn't you do?!


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Dec 15, 2008)

Host at a family restaurant
Dishwasher at Golf Club
McDonald's
Customer service for a credit reporting agency
Sold antiques on eBay
Guitar teacher


----------



## bstone (Dec 15, 2008)

6 years as computer system/network engineer.
B.S. in Biology
future physician


----------



## JonTullos (Dec 15, 2008)

Radio for seven years.  I've done various on-air shifts and was music director and assistant program director at the stations I've worked at.

Host at the world's first (and to my knowledge only) Hard Rock Beach Club in Choctaw, MS.

Cell phone customer service rep.  It wasn't bad but I quit when I moved back to Mississippi (lived in Fort Wayne, IN at the time).

Rent to own account manager.  I would not wish this on my worst enemy; this is the only job I ever walked out on because my manager told me she'd fire me if I called CPS on a neglectful family. BTW, don't ever, EVER rent to own.  You'll pay 99.9% interest (seriously).

DirecTV tech dispatcher/CSR.  It actually wasn't bad but the pay was crap (even worse than what people say EMS pay is).  

Rental car management trainee.  Through this job, I've discovered that I'm not a salesman but I've also reinforced to myself that I will do anything within my power to help people.  Made the decision to pursue EMS easy.

Come on, summer, come on!

Jonathan


----------



## dslprod (Dec 15, 2008)

Relay Operator 
Wal Mart (layaway associate)
Help Desk dispatcher
Vollied for p.d 
AMR (billing dept)


----------



## JonTullos (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh, I left one off:  911 dispatcher/telecommunicator.  I loved it but I couldn't get on full time.  Also increased my interest in EMS and emergency service in general.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 15, 2008)

Another former radio guy! Be glad you got out. It's nothing but voice tracking these days.


----------



## rmellish (Dec 15, 2008)

In High School:
Computer / Network Technician
Auditorium technician and supervisor

Plus I ran my own informal business doing video editing, computer repair, etc.
Oh, and I mowed a few lawns.
Did some part time construction work as well.


----------



## JonTullos (Dec 15, 2008)

n7lxi said:


> Another former radio guy! Be glad you got out. It's nothing but voice tracking these days.



And even worse in small markets.  In Meridian, MS there's a woman (who I used to work with) who does mornings on a Hot AC/Modern AC with the name Christina Kelly.  Middays, she's Carla West on the country station... the country she used to be on under Christina.  Umm...

What markets and formats did you do?  I worked mostly in Meridian, MS but I did about two years in Fort Wayne, IN.  Mostly, I did CHR/Pop and Hot AC but I was on a CHR/Rhythmic in Fort Wayne.


----------



## Buzz (Dec 15, 2008)

Let's see...

RioWrap's employee...
Auto Detailer
Systems Administrator
Network Technician


----------



## Kendall (Dec 15, 2008)

Prior to going paid in EMS (volunteered for many years prior):

Customer Service Representative & Payroll Clerk - Safeway Canada
Front Store Supervisor - Shoppers Drug Mart


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 16, 2008)

*Many of your photos appear too young for that many jobs!*

More like I'm gettig too old.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 16, 2008)

*Exodus, what I didn't do was become my childhood dream:*

Vertebrate Paleontologist.
Maybe I could have been on "FRIENDS"?


----------



## MJordan2121 (Dec 16, 2008)

I was a paralegal.


----------



## Jon (Dec 16, 2008)

-3 years working at J.C. Penny's portrait studio (high school job)
-2 years working priviate GOMER-shuffle ambulances
-3 years working unarmed security/medical response... and some armed.
-1 year as a full-time EMT on a 911 truck.


----------



## Bosco578 (Dec 16, 2008)

Condom tester


----------



## gicts (Dec 16, 2008)

MJordan2121 said:


> I was a paralegal.



how did you enjoy it and what made you switch?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 16, 2008)

Worked at a children's museum for 7 years
Walgreen's for 2 years.
EMT since age 21 - right out of college.


----------



## joemt (Dec 16, 2008)

First job out of school I worked in a clothing manufacturer.  I put on Beltloops, Button holes, and shipping.  I did that for about 9 months

Student (first time) 

 Care Aide in a residential care facility for Mentally and Physically challenged kids.  Did that for 4 years.

Tour Guide and Customer Service Staff member at a Show Cave. (4 seasons).

Community Educator in Educational Services at a local hospital for 7 years full time, 10 years total.

Community Educator for a National Safety Council Branch (8 months, they hired me without a way to pay me... good times!)

EMT Lead Instructor for a Technical College (still currently hold this position)

Back at the Cave Gig, while I'm back in school (3rd time).

Jo


----------



## aandjmayne (Dec 16, 2008)

I was a respite worker while in high school for 4 years... cashier at walmart... lol... 4 wks too long.. cashier at walgreens, I am now a paralegal and soon to be emt b.... then paramedic after a year or so..... Dont even want to talk about the paralegal job Im at now.. :wacko:


----------



## piranah (Dec 16, 2008)

deli
hardware shop
carpenter
auto tech
EMT-B 911/tp
soon to be paramedic...911


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 16, 2008)

JonTullos said:


> And even worse in small markets.  In Meridian, MS there's a woman (who I used to work with) who does mornings on a Hot AC/Modern AC with the name Christina Kelly.  Middays, she's Carla West on the country station... the country she used to be on under Christina.  Umm...
> 
> What markets and formats did you do?  I worked mostly in Meridian, MS but I did about two years in Fort Wayne, IN.  Mostly, I did CHR/Pop and Hot AC but I was on a CHR/Rhythmic in Fort Wayne.



Hi Jon, I did just about every format.  I've programmed Modern AC, Country, Active Rock, CHR and AC. And just like WKRP, I moved "town to town up, down the dial." 

A short list is: St Louis (twice) Little Rock, Boston, Worcester, Portsmouth, North Conway and Manchester New Hampshire, Asbury Park NJ, Bend Oregon, Ann Arbor MI... and my last stop was PD and Afternoon Drive at "100.7 The Wolf" in Seattle. 

About a year ago I decided I had had enough. I resigned and went back to school full time. 

I grew up in Connecticut and worked in EMS for several years in the late 80's. I guess it was time to get back to my EMS roots.


----------



## Sjames (Dec 16, 2008)

imurphy said:


> Was just thinking there. I'm sure most of us did something before joining EMS.
> 
> Before EMS, I was a computer technician / Systems Engineer. Did that for about 7 years working in large companies and took a nice pay cute to do thie job I love!
> 
> So what did you do?



Computer tech/Network tech. Not taking as much as a pay cut as you did. haha
System engineer makes some good bucks. I probably loose about 10k/year. No big deal. If you don't like what you are doing don't do it.
All I hear now days from people is"Computers that's where the money is".
No one has ever asked me why I worked on computers. All they care about is money. I guess that's what sets the EMS community apart.

My generic answer is just to agree with them.

I still like to work on computers and hopefully when I am to decrepit to pick up patients anymore I will be able to open a computer shop.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Dec 16, 2008)

High School - 
Business Research Associate at the State University

College - Full Time Student

Full Time Student
Tutor, Residential Peer Mentor, Pediatric Reasearch Associate (While at school)
EMT (at home while on breaks)

I haven't had nearly as many jobs as most of you!


----------



## paccookie (Dec 17, 2008)

Various food service jobs
Customer service rep at a credit union
Sold vacuum cleaners
Inventory job
Various waitressing jobs
Secretary
Unit secretary at hospital
Pre-nursing student
History major headed to law school


----------



## reaper (Dec 18, 2008)

paccookie said:


> Various food service jobs
> Customer service rep at a credit union
> Sold vacuum cleaners
> Inventory job
> ...



You didn't sell Kirby's did you?


----------



## joncrocker (Dec 18, 2008)

went to emt school right out of high school, i was the youngest in the class.


----------



## HotelCo (Dec 18, 2008)

Music Ed Major out of Highschool, hated it so I went into the Military. Was hurt in bootcamp and got sent packing... found EMS shortly after.


----------



## Arkymedic (Dec 18, 2008)

HS
- worked food service at Silver Dollar City in Branson, MO for a yr
- Gap Inc for about 4 months
- Cashier at gas station
- CPR/FA Instructor
- Received EMT at 18, but unable to work with it
College
- Desk Worker/Federal Work Study
- Cashier at gas station
- Deli worker
- ER clerk
- Diesel cashier
- EMT
- Law enforcement reserve, detention/communications
- Dispatcher
- Industrial first aid prn
- EMS dispatcher
- Paramedic

now there is no telling what will happen next lol


----------

